# Lowes Halloween



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Lowes is putting their stuff out. 
The Gemmy witch is overpriced at $150 but everything else is reasonable.

Large styrofoam tombstones for about $7.00.
Large paper mache skull about $6.00
Paper mache gargoyles for about $8.00
Skull string lights that random flash to the tune of John Carpenter's "Halloween"....priceless. 

Couldn't pass up the gargoyles or the lights. I don't even like gargoyles but it will look good in the graveyard. :devil:


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

did they have a ceramic halloween house that plays music?


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

The lights that flash to "Halloween" are calling to me. I haven't even seen them, but I think I must have them.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

smileyface4u23 said:


> The lights that flash to "Halloween" are calling to me. I haven't even seen them, but I think I must have them.


Exactly what I thought.:jol:


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Our Lowe's has never had Halloween stuff until this year. They have a huge inflatable grim organist on display. Not really my cup of tea, but it is pretty cool if you like that sort of thing.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Went to my local Lowes the other night, (oddly enough I seem to be making weekly trips there since I started prop making!), they had nothing out yet for Halloween. I was looking at the Gemmy website the other night, there were a few interesting things there, if you click on them it tells you where you will be able to purchase them. Lowes came up on quite a few, I'm hoping my Lowes will get with the program very soon!:devil:


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Here's a link to Buycostumes so you can see the Halloween skull lights in action. I saw these the other day, and I'm glad I can probably pick them up at Lowes. Cheaper that way.

http://www.buycostumes.com/Skeleton-Head-Light-String-with-Sound-10-Lights/35175/ProductDetail.aspx


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Ok I want the lights.. Must have the lights..


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Night Owl - thank you for that video link. Now that I've seen it I really know that I MUST have the lights. I have a life sized Michael Myers in my yard haunt...and I think he needs some lights. I went to one of our Lowe's today and they didnt' have anything out yet though. Might try one of the others tomorrow...


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Nothing at my local Lowes in Stockton.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Ohhhhh... Now that will be cool, Smiley. Those lights are genius, no?

The Lowes here didn't have anything out as of yesterday. I'm hoping for those lights when they start stocking, though. Fingers crossed!


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

I work at Lowes here in Missouri and ours got in the Halloween items as well. The 150.00 Witches are very cool but we only got in four and when they are gone they are gone. We only got in enough to fill a display endcap and everything is out, nothing in the warehouse. So Im keeping an eye on everything as its sells. last night we sold one witch already as she said shes seen them online for up to 300.00. Ive seen them on line for 250.00. So Im waiting to grab the last one we have which is the display. My boss has been having to much fun with the mic is comes with and hes been greeting the costumers as they come in. To funny. I only get 10% off at Lowes but its something LOL. But yeah we to got in all we are gonna get at lowes.


----------



## pixiescandles (Oct 18, 2007)

Night Owl said:


> Here's a link to Buycostumes so you can see the Halloween skull lights in action. I saw these the other day, and I'm glad I can probably pick them up at Lowes. Cheaper that way.
> 
> http://www.buycostumes.com/Skeleton-Head-Light-String-with-Sound-10-Lights/35175/ProductDetail.aspx


I got these same lights just the other day from a WalGreens for $9.99


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

pixiescandles said:


> I got these same lights just the other day from a WalGreens for $9.99


They are $9.97 at Lowes.

Make sure you try the lights before you buy.
Some flash white and others flash different colors. They are battery operated and have a sound sensor.

I have the music turned off on mine right now but every time my husky barks....they light up! LOL!

Hey Turtle,
I didn't see any ceramic houses.

Wormy, no wonder you are so well equipped for prop building. If I worked at Lowes I wouldn't have a paycheck. LOL!


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Back in July someone on another board posted about Lowes carrying an animated musical owl in their Garden Section. The owl is made by Gemmy (not shown on their website BTW that I could tell) and my local Lowes had it under SKU 290595 (Animated Owl Garden Statuary--on receipt). I bought 2 of them because it is so cool and for $19.99 a great buy IMO. The eyes light up, the beak moves, the head turns and spins sometimes. It can be set to motion sensor. The negative is that the first sensor track has hooting with eyes lit and head turning, beak moving; but the second track is that plus head spinning *in addition to* the musical track to "Who can it be now?". Wish you could turn off just the music. The guy who alerted people to this find, said he cut the wires to the speaker and everything else worked. I'll do the same thing for this year if I don't have time to hack into it. I'll see if he minds a link to his movie clip and post the link if not. In the meantime here's a link to a clip someone on YouTube posted about it but for some reason the owl isn't turning it's head in this video, but it does turn and it's part of its charm. 




It is a *must check out* if you are shopping at Lowes for Halloween. IMO it should be with the halloween stuff not the garden stuff.


----------



## coffin (Sep 1, 2008)

That would have been me spookie its coffin here new to this board hey did you read my post on the other board about what happen at lowes to me yesterday. the owls went fast

well if not here it is 

Well we got the witch that gemmy makes she is so cool was at Lowes and found her they had like 4 of them and this is so strange how this worked out.but we got one and to take it back cause the pot would not turn then the 2nd one we got her eyes didn't light up. so was on our third one i did all this yesterday it was like 150.00 we had a 10.00 discount coupon and that took care of the tax. well after the first trip back he took off another 10% then when we went back for the third time he took another 20% off all this was put on a gift card but they had some stuff we wanted a cool door knocker and such. I think gemmy needs to rethink on how they box up stuff they don't use much in the box to help on the way its handled. 

but here is when it gets good i went to Lowes to day and use the gift card that was left over from the whole thing and seen the witch on the floor in the box for sale for 50.00 bucks the one that had the pot that would not turn so i got it????
i have no reason why i did this!! got it home did some looking into the reason why it was not working all it was the plug that it has in the back was not in correctly so i set it out for sale just to see Man it was like a nightmare we had 2 people stop the same time a man and a lady they was running to the driveway like i was giving money away they both said i want it, well now here we go what do i do now i said well i am asking 100.00 for her they both said yes this keep on till the lady said 200.00 the guy backed off so there you have it. i made a 150.00 bucks for more halloween stuff, so cool. I felt bad afterwards for Lowes i don't know why they didn't send it back to Gemmy or try to look at it. 
the women did say she seen them on ebay for more so she was real happy i told her how i got it and showed her how i fixed it she didnt care she was so happy she got it. 

Sorrrrry its so long :googly:


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I got the same witch last year at Albertson's for about $100.

It started acting weird with the audio input from my cd player but if I put the wireless mic next to it, the audio works fine. Don't understand it but it works. 
I think the quality control at Gemmy isn't very good.

It isn't worth shipping it to repair it so I'll just keep the mic on...no worries!


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Coffin glad you found Haunt Forum! I think you'll like it. Sounds like a long day for you. I hate returning things. Last year at Home Depot I purchased the talking mummy (Gemmy), HD had a good price and they only had like one other one left. Got it home, the box was sealed BTW, and wouldn't you know it but the two pieces of the mummy that latch together wouldn't fit no matter what I tried doing. So packed it all back up and lugged this big box to the store. By that time the last mummy had been sold and I had written a check out for it so the only thing they would do for me was give me a store credit. I had them call around and they found another mummy in a store 45 minutes away so off I went to get it. That one was fine thankfully. So far that has been my only problem with Gemmy products.

Since you didn't mind if I linked to the owl at Lowe's, here the link for everyone. 
BTW I noticed if you lifted up the rubber edge covering the owl head you can see 2 long screw holes. Is this how you got to the speaker or did you go through the bottom? Thanx.

http://s170.photobucket.com/albums/u258/Dave_A_SGHS/?action=view&current=DSCF0169.flv


----------



## coffin (Sep 1, 2008)

I went thru the bottom its tricky but can be done the speaker is on the bottom if i remember correctly. all i did like you said was cut the wire so i could hok it back at a alater date when i am ready to tear into it. he works fine still just no sound, but i got a mp3 plarer hook'ed to some power computer speakers and i found a few different owl sounds on line and that will be playing near him.


----------



## malibooman (Aug 18, 2006)

My Lowes has already sold out of the witch. They even sold the display.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

You all should check Walmart. I thought it was only $98 there.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

lowdwnrob said:


> You all should check Walmart. I thought it was only $98 there.


http://www.walmart.com/catalog/deta...Index=1&isVariant=false&corpCard=false&type=0
149.95 at walmart


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Somebody probably bought all of them and sold them on EBAY for $400 each. LOL!


----------



## Jon (Jul 18, 2007)

Just to let all of you know that the owls at my lowes were put on clearence for 5 bucks! I picked up 2 but they had alot of them.


----------



## HauntedAcresManor (Aug 13, 2008)

REQUEST:
I seem to never be on the same schedule as Lowe's....when do they put their Halloween on clearance?

thanks to all who reply.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks so much for the heads up about the skull lights that play "Halloween". I got 3 sets of them this past weekend. Also picked up one of the little gargoyles, and the 3 foot tall skeleton "guardian" thing. Had to go to 2 Lowes to get all the lights I wanted, but I think I'm all set now - at least for those.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

We are only going to Lowe's for Supplies to build a Replica of my Cousin Billy the Kid's Grave.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Stopped by local Lowe's to check on foam board and they have pulled all of their Halloween and set up Xmas already. There were two small areas of stuff--one area in an aisle and the other was a cart. Just a few pieces of each product for the most part. Maybe 6-8 Gemmy talking skeletons, window leechers (skull and moaner), Gemmy mini 400W fogger, fog juice, orange and purple mini lights, tall foam gravestones, various types of ground breakers (most lit), lit pumpkins, a few inflatables, orange 8-hr. glow sticks, candy dish with animated hand, a few other things I can't recall. 

Anyway decided to pick up a leecher and didn't see a price on it. Asked one of the sales persons who checked and informed me that all Halloween was 75% off. OMG clearing out before October! I bought 3 skelly leechers and one of the mini foggers (I still need a larger one) and paid $13.47 before tax. Wanted to give everyone a heads up in case you have a Lowe's in your area. I have to say that people who are looking to buy their Halloween stuff come October may have a hard time finding what they want. 

Really appreciate all the heads up from people here.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Couldn't resist a great deal so headed back to LOWE's this morning to pick up more sale mdse. Foggers and fog juice were gone but added two more skelly window leechers to my collection ($1.99 each) and picked up 3 lit driveway skull and hands markers ($3.24 each). Purple set of 50 mini lights were 86 cents each. Since I already had a talking mummy and they are kind of big to store, I passed on any more but really those a great deal (orig 74 bucks for less than 20 bucks).


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I was all excited about Lowes having stuff on clearance...but mine hasn't done that yet. They do have about 9 of those mummy's at mine (I've got one from last year) if anyone in the Wichita area needs one (the Maple/Ridge store).


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

BTW when I went to Lowe's I would not have known about the 75% discount on halloween if I hadn't asked one of the sales guys about the cost of the leecher. No signs posted. But management knew about the markdown and I had to tell the cashier to ring it up and the manager had to come over to approve it. So if you don't see a sign, ask anyway. Even the sales staff was surprised it was being marked down so early. I was told they had a ton of Xmas stuff to get on the shelves now.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Glad you got your lights, Smiley.
I love mine..they flash when I close cabinet door, when the dog barks, etc. Don't have to turn them on. It is great.

Thanks for the heads-up on the clearance, You can't have too many lights.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

OOh oooh im definately going there tomorrow. WEEEEEEEEEE I love lowes LOL


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I haven't even seen any Halloween stuff at my local Lowes or Home Depot yet.


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

Where do you live Spookie?


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

Went to Lowe's on Friday and they had verty little stuff. It's hit and miss per store.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Mobile Mayhem said:


> Where do you live Spookie?


Maryland, just northwest of D.C.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Spooky1 said:


> Maryland, just northwest of D.C.


IT's the same with Home Depot just southwest of DC, but Lowes wasn't too barren.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Mobile Mayhem said:


> Where do you live Spookie?


Assume you mean me, Mobile Mayhem. This was at the Gilroy, CA store.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

So Spookie, there was *NO* indication of the stuff being marked down at all?

'Cause I just went to price stuff and saw their small display and the small area off to the side and there was nothing to indicate a markdown in price. They were in the middle of putting up their Christmas stuff though...I love Christmas, but damn, it's way too early!

I thought I'd check and see first (and wait a few days for the pay cheque) before bugging the staffers over there...


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Offwhiteknight said:


> So Spookie, there was *NO* indication of the stuff being marked down at all?
> 
> 'Cause I just went to price stuff and saw their small display and the small area off to the side and there was nothing to indicate a markdown in price. They were in the middle of putting up their Christmas stuff though...I love Christmas, but damn, it's way too early!
> 
> I thought I'd check and see first (and wait a few days for the pay cheque) before bugging the staffers over there...


Nope, nada. No signage saying "sale", "clearance" or even anything with slashed or new prices. If Xmas is going up in a big way at your location, "ask someone" is my advice. They apparently need to get the shelves cleared and stocked with Xmas. Believe me it was worth my taking the time to do so. I ended up with a lot more stuff for my yard for this year and next that I couldn't have bought otherwise; also you want to do so before all the remaining stock is picked over.

I love all my skull and bone driveway markers--have enough for a whole driveway thanks to the sale -- and a mini fogger for $7.50 is hard to beat. Should have picked up more fog juice or even a second fogger but I'm happy with all the stuff I did get. What kind of merchandise was left at your location?


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

It appears to be an area thing. I spoke with a few managers and they all said that if the store is selling well they will go ahead and continue with the full price.  I guess I will have to wait till my store makes stuff down.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Well, they only had one set of the "Halloween theme" lights...I think 3-5 foggers, a few skulls, anywhere between 3-10 of everything. Well, except the really cheap foam tombstones and they just suck.

I'll have to go back on Wednesday when I've got cash and the time and hope they have what I want still. I really really hope...


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

I have yet to see those Halloween theme lights and I've been looking too.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Daddy's Little Corpse said:


> I have yet to see those Halloween theme lights and I've been looking too.


I saw them at K-Mart last week too, in case you can't find them at Lowe's or Walgreens.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Oct 13, 2007)

Stopped by our Lowes and the Halloween is all full priced. I guess they had enough room for both Christmas and Halloween.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow can't believe my luck in our area. Doesn't say much for Halloween in our area though does it? I stopped by an ACE hardware store to pick up a part last week, didn't see any holiday stuff out so asked if they were going to be putting out holiday decorations like for Halloween and Christmas. I was told no Halloween except for a few candy dishes, and would get some Christmas in. Really sad.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

So I stopped into Lowe's yesterday...despite the massive Christmas display already up, they told me that Halloween wouldn't be marked down until Nov. 1. Double checked with the manager, same answer.

Pathetic really. Not a lot of stuff left, but they are refusing to mark it down. I guess they figure they'll sell it out at full price.

It was odd; the fogger they sell for $30 is the identical fogger that Micheal's is selling for $40.

I did pick up the last Halloween theme playing lights though for my classroom. It's on sensor right now...as my high school seniors walk in the door, it trips and they suddenly start spinning, trying to figure out what is happening...hehehe...


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

Daddy's Little Corpse said:


> I have yet to see those Halloween theme lights and I've been looking too.


I got mine at Walgreens. Make sure you try them. Some have different colors and some are just white. I went for the white.


----------



## langolier (May 21, 2011)

Well, Lowes has a lot of stuff out now. But to me, cheaply made and overpriced. For example Disney plastic tombstone. Does talk but for $109 no way. I know Disney has trademark involved. But still. Waiting for Homedepot. I was pleasantly surprised last year. And Spirit I liked some stuff this year but it seems they haven't grown out of the box. Tell me your opinions...please. i may have missed something at these places. Thanks Bill W.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 9, 2017)

langolier said:


> Well, Lowes has a lot of stuff out now. But to me, cheaply made and overpriced. For example Disney plastic tombstone. Does talk but for $109 no way. I know Disney has trademark involved. But still. Waiting for Homedepot. I was pleasantly surprised last year. And Spirit I liked some stuff this year but it seems they haven't grown out of the box. Tell me your opinions...please. i may have missed something at these places. Thanks Bill W.


I've always found Lowe's Halloween offerings to be a complete disappointment. It's basically overpriced dollar store crap. I think Spirit Halloween has been veering off course for several years. The quality, and innovation, have gone way down and the prices have gone way up. It seems like the Grim skeleton was a fluke.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher (4 mo ago)

langolier said:


> Well, Lowes has a lot of stuff out now. But to me, cheaply made and overpriced. For example Disney plastic tombstone. Does talk but for $109 no way. I know Disney has trademark involved. But still. Waiting for Homedepot. I was pleasantly surprised last year. And Spirit I liked some stuff this year but it seems they haven't grown out of the box. Tell me your opinions...please. i may have missed something at these places. Thanks Bill W.


Holy 14-year-old-thread revival, Batman! 🤣 The last previous post before yours was from three years before you joined... and you've been a member for 11 years. This coming from the guy that's been a member for a couple of hours. 🤣 I agree with all of your points though. 😎 


bobby2003 said:


> I've always found Lowe's Halloween offerings to be a complete disappointment. It's basically overpriced dollar store crap. I think Spirit Halloween has been veering off course for several years. The quality, and innovation, have gone way down and the prices have gone way up. It seems like the Grim skeleton was a fluke.


Agree with all of your points too. Spirit props are horrific. I mean, they can only offer what their suppliers make tho. I don't think they have a stake in Gemmy or have their own manufacturers. If they've actually been designing the junk they offer these days, then shame on them. It'll be their downfall. I understand inflation, but would you rather by a Gemmy Leatherface from the mid-2000s for $249 WITHOUT A COUPON, or the crap the offer today for $300+. Heck, I'd rather buy those old Gemmy life-sized for $350+ than to spend $50 on what they have now. In the early 2000s, I couldn't wait to get into Spirit to see what they had, and then figure out later how I'd pay for it. I'd spend over $1k in the first week of their stores opening. Now, I don't care when they open, and when I do go in, I don't think I spend more than $40, but mostly walk out with nothing.


----------

